# **X-Trail Recall**Catalytic Converter Breakage & O2 Sensor Boss Breakage



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

We just had another recall in Australia for the Exy!

Here are the details:

*Nissan T30 Xtrail: Catalytic Converter Breakage & O2 Sensor Boss Breakage
Date: 03/02/2005

Supplier: Nissan

Category: Parts and Components

Product Info: Nissan T30 Xtrail: Catalytic Converter Breakage & O2 Sensor Boss Breakage

Defect details: Possible Breakage of cataltic converter honeycomb.

Consumer action: A letter will be sent to all registered owners of affected vehicles. Otherwise contact local dealer

Make: Nissan

Model: T30 X Trail

Consequences: Breakage of Catalytic Converter honeycomb*

The above hasn't been posted on the Nissan Australia site just yet, but this information is available on the Australian goverment official product recall web site.

Just thought I'd let you know, so you can keep an eye out for any local announcements at your end.

What year models the above affects is still un-known, but I will update this post if I hear something from Nissan.

I will give them a call tomorrow about this.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

That is never good to hear!

I called the Dealer (montreal Canada) but they have not been notified.

It will be good to get more details on this since the Canadian X-trail uses the QR25 engine exclusively, which is used in the sentra SE-r and altima. There was in 2003 a major recall on the pre-catalyst. I hope this is not related...

ValBoo.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

This is the reason an aftermarket header (sans cat) is a no-brainer for the Spec-V crowd. Is there one available for the X?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Only thing I have to say is: "I told you so."  

Any header available for the B-15 with a QR25DE (LE, SE-R, SE-R Spec V) engine is a bolt on for the X-Trail. Where do you guys think I got mine?

Not only does it improve driveability, and gives more horspower and torque, it also eliminates the crappy, self destructing stock catalic converter.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*pre-cat-less*

I totally agree,

But the stupid thing about this is: if there is a recall or problem that could be covered under warranty, the Dealer will give you a "hard time" even if, in fact the mod you have actually helps the engine from being destroyed ?!?!

In the case of my SE-r:
I had already taken out the stock header and pre-cat and replaced by HS header when the recall came out, I still went to the dealer for the other recalls and had to argue even if my header mod 'possibly' had saved my engine.

Lets wait and see what this 'Australian' catalyst recall is all about.....

ValBoo.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

It will probably be the same kind of recall as the one done on the QR25DE Sentra. Just the dealer replacing the exhaust manifold with a new one and reflashing the ECU with new parameters detering it from running rich.

People will still get the problem (just like new B-15 Sentras) and have to keep on going to the daler for repairs. Remember a blown precat will get material into the engine.

If a dealer gives you crap about having a header just show him the Magnuson Act or lawyer up.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

**update**

Called all local nissan dealers today in my area and none of them was aware of this recall.

I called the regional head-office in Sydney and they confirmed the recall, but said the dealers were not yet notified (how convenient). They told me to sit tight and wait for a letter to come from head-office advising me to take the car to a dealer (or maybe not) they're not sure if it affects all models or just a specific year range!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Rumours*

Hi Guys,

Un-confirmed recent rumours from within Nissan state that only Series 1 xtrails are affected by this recall and the problem could become apparent at around the 30K mark.

Dealers are awaiting further instructions from Nissan Australia about this and the way to fix it.

I guess I'll be getting a letter soon, as mine is series 1 with over 30K on the clock (no evident problems however)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*It's Official*

Hi Guys,

Nissan Australia has just released the official announcement regarding this recall on their web site:

http://www.nissan.com.au/owningNissan/recallInformation_index.asp


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

What exactly is "Series 1"? Is it the first run of X-Trails (2001 to 2003???), before the facelift for the current model? In that case, no Canadian vehicle would be affected. Hope that's the case.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> What exactly is "Series 1"? Is it the first run of X-Trails (2001 to 2003???), before the facelift for the current model? In that case, no Canadian vehicle would be affected. Hope that's the case.


Yes. Series 1 is the xtrail model that was manufactured and sold in Australia between 2001 to December 2003. After that from around January '04 Series II (with the new face-lift) came on.

I guess that all Canadian X-Trails are Series II. You guys are off the hook


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Yes. Series 1 is the xtrail model that was manufactured and sold in Australia between 2001 to December 2003. After that from around January '04 Series II (with the new face-lift) came on.
> 
> I guess that all Canadian X-Trails are Series II. You guys are off the hook


We at Mexico also got Series I, mine is Series II

I guess Exalta/Philippines & Terranismo/Panama (already removed cat) got Series I.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Got the recall letter*

Hi Guys,

It's the recall frenzy in Australia, with all Series I owners (including myself) getting the recall letter from Nissan Australia advising us to go to the nearest nissan dealer to have the cat converter checked and replaced if faulty (free of charge).

Mine is booked for 11/3.

I know 2 guys from Australian Forums who had theirs checked and nothing wrong was found.

Nissan also re-program the ECU to the same code as the ones Series II currently have to force the fuel to burn more efficiently. (at least that's what they say)

Will let you guys know what happens after the 11th.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*dealer visit*

Hi Jalal,

So? How did your visit to the dealer go?
Any comments, recommendation or diagnosis on their part?
What did they do to it?

just curious...
ValBoo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Update*

Sorry Guys, I meant to update on this.

OK, took my car in for the recall on 11/3 (last Friday) and asked the service manager what they will be doing to it.

The service manager said that the 1st thing they will do is upgrade the calibration (software) ID for the ECU to match that of Series II.

Series I ECU calibration ID is *19H407*

Series II ECU calibration ID is *19H665* This whay you guys should have as well, as this the latest software version.

The 2nd thing they do is check the cat. converter for breakage as well as the O2 sensor.

The 3rd thing the do is replace the heat shield.

I was a head of the game anyway and already had the latest ECU software vesrion in my ECU  

Here is the history of how I ended-up with an upgraded ECU software and this would also highlight the fact that this recall and nissan'n knowledge of this problem was known probably since September '04 (if not earlier):

"_This problem was talked about in Nissan since September/October 2004 and it was found in series I xtrails who complained about "Hard To Start" symptoms and there was a nissan service bulletin issued to all nissan dealers back then advising them to.... you guessed it "check the cat. converter for breakage and upgrade ECU" 

When I told the service manager that my ECU was already upgraded at 20,000kms (to the latest version as shown above) as part of throttle body cleaning process and my "hard to start complaints" and my cat. converter was also checked at 20,000kms' as part of the same "nissan service bulletin procedure", the service manager said, that the chances of my exy having a broken cat. converter is almost ZERO, because I've been running with the latest ECU version. (this also could explain why my exy has been running so smoothly since then) 

The service manager (at another dealership) back then, contacted Nissan Australia to see if the throttle body and hard to start complaint would fall under the warranty or the service bulletin that was issued for this purpose, but Nissan Australia, said no, or not yet! I guess they were gauging the number of such complaints for it to become a full-blown official recall._" 


Anyway, no damage was found whatsoever and the service manager told me that they have not yet seen an xtrail with such type of damage as part of this recall inspection.

So, I think you guys are on the safe side if your ECU has the latest software as stated above.




ValBoo said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> So? How did your visit to the dealer go?
> Any comments, recommendation or diagnosis on their part?
> ...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*First Australian Victim*

Hi Guys,

The above recall has claimed the first Australian X-Trail (or at least the first on the Australian Forum).

It was a 2003 model and the cat. converter broke to pieces and travelled through the engine.

The guy had his exy checked previously under the official recall and no problem was found on the lower end of the cat. converter. The breakage happened at the upper end.

Bye-bye engine!

Nissan has given him a brand new short engine under warranty.

Total cost was estimated to be around $10,000AUS!!!

It's worth mentioning that Nissan would be obliged to replace the engine with a new one even if the car was out of factory warranty, as the damage is directly related to a previous nissan recall, so if this happens 5 years from now to any xtrail, you should be covered by the recall.


----------



## chummerz (Apr 22, 2014)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The above recall has claimed the first Australian X-Trail (or at least the first on the Australian Forum).
> 
> ...


Hi Jalal,

I just bought a used x-trail and believe I'm getting symptoms of the recalls, ie muffler or catalytic converter rattle and o2 sensor issues and am worried that the recall letters went amiss due change of hands due to having 3 previous owners. Does anyone know if these issues are still covered under the recalls as I can't find anywhere where it states an expiry on recalls, since it's now 2014, 9 years since the original recall.

Thanks


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

*recall service 9 years after recall?*



chummerz said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> I just bought a used x-trail and believe I'm getting symptoms of the recalls, ie muffler or catalytic converter rattle and o2 sensor issues and am worried that the recall letters went amiss due change of hands due to having 3 previous owners. Does anyone know if these issues are still covered under the recalls as I can't find anywhere where it states an expiry on recalls, since it's now 2014, 9 years since the original recall.
> 
> Thanks


THAT IS WHAT THE RATTLE IS?!?! The cat going bad?! I second your question to Jalal: Is Nissan obligated to replace this 9 years after the recall? And is every Nissan dealership required to preform the recall (i'm in Central America).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi expat. I kind of doubt it, because it wouldn't be a safety related issue and the original warranty on the catalytic converter is 8 years or a certain mileage whatever comes first.
Maybe if you have caught it in time and replace it you wont damage the engine. If you get the parts of ebay its not too bad, you can find the manifold catalytic combo for around $290 and the oxygen sensors fairly cheap if you shop around. Hopefully, its something else that is rattling? Good luck


----------

